# S.o.g. pot size with soil



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2008)

i am doing a sog type garden i have 14 females in 1 gal pots in soil under a 400w hps and about 400w of cfls and power compact fluoros. they are growing well it seems. the smaller pots make controling p.h. and flushing easier i think. will this be a adequate size for this type of grow? i am trying to upgrade to another 400w hps or just a single 1000w but they are doing suprisingly well under the combo of lights. im a medical user in socal any thoughts appreciated. oh and i am working on pics.


----------



## Hemperor (Mar 30, 2008)

$tock up on FREE 5 gallon bucket'$ and drill 'da drainage hole'z NEEDED. I even bought for $2.50 @ Wally-World or wal-$mart

Jack Herer - Popular Mechanics Lightning On Demand Homepage Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions HEMPOLOGY.ORG - INDEX Hemp Car


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2008)

yes but i am doing s.o.g that would be way to big for this application also im only under 8oowatts of hps/flouros 5 gal is pushing it even if i only had a few plants and it was not s.o.g thanks though. anyone currently growing or have grown s.o.g with input on this thanks


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 30, 2008)

It depends on how big the plants will end up. Just how tall are they when they will be done?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2008)

they were put in 12/12 at 8 to 10 inches it is a mix of strains and ill deal w/height differences as i go. ive looked at different pics seems like some people do sog w/even smaller than 1 gal?


----------



## tehdansauce (Mar 30, 2008)

i had the same question a few weeks ago, someone suggested using 6 inch squared pots for clones. You'd have to water more frequently but a plant would make it.


----------



## aintgottabhwd (Mar 30, 2008)

It all depends on how big you want your plabts to get and how often you want to water them.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2008)

well i want to know sog pot size for 800 watts say if you had only 400 watts to work with you could put your plant in a trashcan but it still relies on light for energy and would only get so big. and then it would be chronically overwatered because the plants moisture needs are far less than the pot provided. if your outdoors then theres no limit to lumens and root growth so big is better ever tryed to over fert outdoors in the cali sun its hard even with chems. this is not the case for indoor where you have limited light energy. so too big a pot will set u back not forward with regards to controlling p.h nutrient levels moisture etc... that said anyone with sog exp under similar watts have thoughts what pot size is common and succesfull. thanks.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 3, 2008)

half gallon yo.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 4, 2008)

cool thanks for the response unfortunateley they are already rooted in 1 gal pots but i am up to about 900w so should be fine. only problem is im growing different strains not a good idea for sog i will have to l.s.t. the tall 'sage and sour' plants next time i will only do 1 or 2 strains of similar height


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 4, 2008)

I love 16oz. cups, and when I have them on hand I like the 2 liter soda bottles.
In the 16oz cups I usually pull 7-9g. dry, and in the 2 liters 12-14g. dry.






Peace - OGH


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you so my 1 gal pots if anything are more than big enough. nice plants in those cups i assume you water daily it is time consuming but i bet you never have ph problems last grow i used 3 gal under a 400w it was overkill. what lights do you use and how many plants total?


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, it definitely takes watering each day...sometimes I can go 2 days when temps are lower.

I flower under dual 400W HPS, usually running 30-45 cups/2 liters.

The daily watering is therapeutic in a way for me, though I'm experimenting with some hempy style 2-liters to possibly allow myself some days away from the girls.

pH is down the road for me to be concerned with. I'm still dialing in the strains I have and am happy with the results. I figure I'll start tweaking with the pH later this year as I know it can affect nutrient uptake. For now, just keeping it real simple.

I have some 2 gal grow bags for moms and such...they seem sooooo huge! 

Peace -OGH


----------



## K9will (Apr 4, 2008)

2 or 3 liter soda bottles will work. put the rooted clones into veg for no more then one week. (after roots show) 
duck tape or rap the bottles to light block and your good to go. 
with a 400w one foot from the top of the plants you only have like 2 good feet of penetration. so a bigger plant is a waste. good luck with the s.o.g.


----------



## thatboygood (Apr 4, 2008)

oldgrayhair said:


> I love 16oz. cups, and when I have them on hand I like the 2 liter soda bottles.
> In the 16oz cups I usually pull 7-9g. dry, and in the 2 liters 12-14g. dry.
> 
> 
> ...


is that 7-9g per 16oz cup?


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, still hope to get that up a bit, but for now its working out quite nicely.

Peace - OGH


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 5, 2008)

i did not trim my undergrowth should i trim now im 2 weeks in flower or will this stress them too much im having some herm issues and dont want to complicate the problem. it appears you trim yours am i right? i just dont want a bunch of popcorn buds using up energy thanks for your help


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, I trimmed mine right about the 2 week flower mark. The pic is them at about 5.5-6 wks. They went the full 8 weeks and are being smoked now, sooo tasty  ANd so easy to trim.

I'm running a few now with no trimming to test and see what difference I get.

Always remember, that each cab/grow area is different, so even with the same strains you'll get different results. To me it's all about finding the strains that excel in your room, then you can play til the cows come home and always have nice bud.

My room runs hot...88-92 so I do very well with Northern Lights, Hashberry, and Bubblelicious. Haven't had as good of luck with Satori yet...but still trying.

Peace - OGH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2008)

I recently started a thread asking about 2 liter bottles as pots, I never really bot an answer other then "bigger is better" reading this thread has certainly brought me some comfort. Thanks and best of luck to ya


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, generally bigger is better if your focus is on low numbers (plants) and larger trees/bushes. With SOG it seems it's finding the balance of just the right size to fit as many in your cab as possible....while still allowing them to flourish.

I've always thought that if I can get little 1/4oz. sticks, I'm happy.

You'll love 2-liters...I'm slowly getting out of the cups and back into the 2-liters as it does about doulble the yeild and only cuts the numbers by a little bit...which they make up for in yeild. 

The added plus with 2-liters is going 2-3 days between watering.

Just nice to know for a couple bucks worth of party cups, and a few dozen clones, you can grow some very nice head stash.

Peace - OGH


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 5, 2008)

again thank you. you are very helpfull i will trim tommorow i appreciate your help  if i do not trim i will lose yield right? i have a hard time hurting my plants i dont even like culling males lol.


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 5, 2008)

how often do you have to water the 2 liters as opposed to watering the 16 oz. cups?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for the info, been hard to get a straight answer, everybody just says "bigger is better" Please take a look at my thread and tell me what you think of my cab. I'm shooting for a perpetual harvest SOG in 2 liter bottles. Hoping to harvest 6 plants for a total of 1.5oz every 2 weeks. I would love some input from you as it seems you really have this SOG in small containers down quite well. Thanks.
[email protected]

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/60750-leaving-hydro-dirt.html


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 5, 2008)

Im Flowering 6 right now in the white pots 6x6x7" Deep. I have 20 clones going in there soon.


----------



## oldgrayhair (Apr 6, 2008)

Bicycle racer - Glad to help when I can...which isn't often  I wish I could answer definitively about weight with trimmed (lollippopped) vs. un-trimmed. I'm running a few both ways this time to check. My gut tells me that both may be very close to equal in the end, but the concentration of weight on the larger main cola of the trimmed will save a ton of trimming time not having to worry about the popcorn.

kittybitches - I usually water my 2 liters every other day, alternating between reg. water, feeding, and molasses. I mix a light soil though with drainage such that overwatering isn't an issue. I'll sometimes let them go 3 days just to push them a bit. With the 16oz. cups, it's every day.

[email protected] - No problem at all, I'll definitely get by your thread later today and catch up.

Bizzler - Those look great man, can't wait to see them blow up!

Peace -OGH


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 6, 2008)

I found a great way to water a ton of 16 oz cups was to buy a pump sprayer.
Not so good for anything bigger.


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 28, 2008)

Heres some pics of those Buds About to harvest...
Also I have 17 Clones in there. Day one of flower.....
And I have in another chamber 3 Nirvanna Northern Lights and 3 Nirvanna White Widow that Im starting to sex....

Hows the Nirvana Seeds?


----------



## titanium3g (Apr 28, 2008)

1/2 -1 gallon would probably be enough. You letting them grow naturally or are you going to lollipop?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 28, 2008)

nice pics biz. i will post some more of mine soon there at 5 weeks flower. the nirvana seeds were fine i have jock horror from them and white.w so far the jocks impress me more. but my best will probably be the og kush clones and the black domina. the b.d. is really doing good


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 28, 2008)

i lollipopped them all a little bit the lowest buds seem to be a waste of plant energy.i now have upgraded to 1100 watts 2 400w hps and 8 42w cfl's. so it is less of an issue now regarding lower foliage but i will probably still trim


----------



## 420erik420 (Apr 30, 2008)

1gal is good dude. i have a closet sog going under one 400watt enhanced hps light. i use the 1 gal cuz my plants finish at about 18''-20'' when i flower at 12'' and a gal seems to be enough...also u can fit more plants in ur sog when they are smaller. my mindset in sog has always been the more plants the better...just try and fit as many as u can under that light. another thing u might wanna try is a scrog(screen of green) that way u can maximize ur 400 watts. whats strains are u growing. i have limited knowlege of indoors but it sounds like we have a similar garden. i may be able to pass on some tips and tricks, also if u have anything that is working well im always open. good luck happy harvests!


----------



## K9will (Apr 30, 2008)

one thing you could use is the 1 gal jug of Mott's apple juice. after you cut the top off you'll end up with a more volume Then the cylinder shaped 3 liter soda bottles. The mouth opining is big enough that you could get a small clone into it and use all the space but you&#8217;ll need to cut out the soil so I don&#8217;t bother. 
Anyone else know a good place to get the right size pots?


----------



## 420erik420 (Apr 30, 2008)

if ur looking to squeez for space try square pots


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 30, 2008)

cool thanks. recently i added another 400w hps and 300w of cfl's so i was able to spread them out a bit. they definetly are responding to 1100 watts. they are all in 1 gal pots right now im going to post some new pics soon


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 3, 2008)

1 Gallons are the BEST IMO, I have seen 100 under 2400 watts digital...

Yeilded 21g ave a plant....

those 16oz pics are awesome though....


----------



## bicycle racer (May 4, 2008)

cool thanks im at 6 weeks flower there are some pics if you click my gallery im going to post more recent pics soon


----------

